# Phragmipedium warszewiczianum var. wallisii



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Jun 15, 2020)

First time flowering of my Phragmipedium warszewiczianum var. wallisii! I have had this orchid for a few years now.


----------



## abax (Jun 15, 2020)

That's such a lovely, elegant Phrag. The pale pouch with the pouch liner is
very striking. Wonderful photos as well.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Jun 16, 2020)

abax said:


> That's such a lovely, elegant Phrag. The pale pouch with the pouch liner is
> very striking. Wonderful photos as well.


Thank you very much for your kind words.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 17, 2020)

Beautiful Phrag. species well photographed.


----------



## abax (Jun 17, 2020)

Tom, do you by any chance have one of these Phrags.?


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 18, 2020)

Unfortunately, our really good clone was divided this spring, and one piece was sold, so it may be dividable next Spring or Summer. I can put your name in the pot if you'd like.


----------



## tenman (Jun 18, 2020)

Excellent color with the rich green!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 19, 2020)

Beautifully flowered Kate!


----------



## Orchideric (Jun 19, 2020)

Nicely done- One suggestion- Please drop the var. wallisii off the end of the name- This was used as a variety of caudatum prior to it being split to P. warszewiczianum, so the name refers to this now species and there is no need for the variety name any longer and is technically not correct. Keep up the great growing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 19, 2020)

Wow, that is one beautifully drooping flower... shy and lovely.


----------



## abax (Jun 19, 2020)

Please do, Tom, when you have the time.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice, for a green Phrag!  Congrats on flowering.


----------

